
Reports Suggest Ring Allowed Employees Access to Customer Camera Feeds - austronaut
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/01/10/ring-employees-customer-camera-access/
======
renholder
You'd think they'd go back to the drawing board over the algorithm and not
open themselves to such a flagrant breach of trust (and privacy laws).

